# Junk IM



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

HI I am getting junk IM's from wonderwoman 1 blank 1 with a strange message about being a racist ,I have never spoken to the woman is anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, i've got one too from wonderwoman :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I got a  from her


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

im'd her and she apologuised said she got me mixed up with someone else sound a bit dodgy


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

hmmm, me too...very odd

I can confirm that she IS in italy though, I checked the IP address.

Jae


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I received a perfectly nice IM from Laura. Nothing strange that I could see... :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> HI I am getting junk IM's from wonderwoman 1 blank 1 with a strange message about being a racist ,I have never spoken to the woman is anyone else having this trouble?


LOL.

I haven't received one of these!

How strange.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I got three

...

..

and

...

was all they said. How queer :?:


----------

